# Powermax 826 value?



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What would something like this be worth? 



Toro Powermax 826
B&S 250 CC engine 



However- it appears that plastic chute may be patched up with red duct tape  





https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/d/aurora-toro-snowblower/7048854384.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

150 tops


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks like its been garage kept and great shape...Big Powermax engine helps. Good luck


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe $200-250 with the broken plastic parts.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

penna stogey said:


> Looks like its been garage kept and great shape...Big Powermax engine helps. Good luck



250cc is hardly a big motor 7 hp on its best day


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks at be in pretty good condition. The 250 engine is well matched to that bucket size. I would say $200 but it’s tough buying a used snowblower this time of year. I feel like everything has a $200 premium. If you can, wait until spring when everyone unloads their “problem” snowblower that just needs a carb cleaning and some TLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I sold one last year in about the same condition for $440 just before the snow season.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

We need to remember there are two price points working here, The end user which at $400 would be a fair price and then the repair guy/and or reseller price. and this is what most here of this forum are so for us $400 would be way too much.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The cover and the chute are about $60 total in parts. I think the machine is a 2015. $200 would be a give away price.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nada, lowball him


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. I passed on this one.


----------

